# Young TT



## Chrisdiesel (May 19, 2009)

Hi there!

My name is Chris, I'm 23 and I live in San Diego California, I bought my black Audi TT 2001 180bp on February 2008. After the first month of having it, it got me in trouble (yes speeding 120 mph). I serviced it, and then I went ahead and changed the timing belt (and a few other parts). A month after changing the timing belt, the check engine light came on throwing some codes for the O2 sensor, and a few days ago the car started but very rough, like it was coughing. I checked the codes again with an OBD II and it said cylinder misfire bank 2 (I think), then I switched the spark plugs and the car never started again. The OBDII will not link to it anymore, it just says link error. I researched online and I think what happened is that the idiots at Autozone gave me spark plugs gapped at .028 (I asked for some at .032). So I went ahead a purchased a set of Copper sparks (I read that copper gives it a better spark) and I'm having them changed tomorrow to see if that fixes my problems. 
Also, my friend drove my car one time and when he moved the drivers seat, the airbag light came on. I have already tried disconnecting the battery for a few hours, but had no luck on clearing the light on the dashboard. Anybody that can let me know if I can download the trial VAG-COM would that enable me to turn it off?

Well, this is the greatest TT forum online, and I'm glad to become a part of it. Thanks to all of you for your time and advise. I hope to make some good friends here.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Chris

I cant help you on the airbag light issue, maybe someone who see's this post cant, but i think you would be better off posting in the MK1 section of the forum buddy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,Sounds like a loose plug on the seat airbag,not sure about the sparkplugs though. We are off to San Diego in 4 weeks hope the weathers nice over there.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Chrisdiesel (May 19, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Welcome to the forum Chris
> 
> I cant help you on the airbag light issue, maybe someone who see's this post cant, but i think you would be better off posting in the MK1 section of the forum buddy


I definitely will  It sounds like I should check under that seat, but some people have told me that it is a bit risky to be plugging and unplugging those cables because they might trigger the airbag


----------



## Chrisdiesel (May 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum,Sounds like a loose plug on the seat airbag,not sure about the sparkplugs though. We are off to San Diego in 4 weeks hope the weathers nice over there.


Really? Where are you right now? Yes you will most definitely catch awesome weather, clear sky all day long and 85 to 100 degrees Fahrenheit with sunset at around 8pm :lol: I'm going to Vegas in a couple weeks, it will be 120 degrees there!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Chrisdiesel (May 19, 2009)

So the mechanic came over today to take off the spark plugs gapped at .028 and install the new coppers gapped at .032. After changing them we tried to turn on the car and it still wouldn't start. Then we went ahead and cleaned the ground (by the passengers' coil packs), but no luck with that either. By this time, the OBD II would not link to the car. Then we checked the fuses AND *the fuse labeled 29 ENGINE TIMING was blown!!!*, luckily I had a spare right in there (it uses a 15amps blue fuse). After replacing it, the car started but still a little rough. Now I was able to connect my OBD II code reader and it threw an P0302 (cylinder misfire), then we replaced the coil pack located by the passenger's side. The car now started smooth and stayed idle at about 7000rpm when before it use to idle at around 8500rpm. Took it for a drive and it ran perfect, smoother than before.

I cleared the check engine light, and as expected, after driving it, turning it off and turning it on again, the light came back on throwing code P0036 heater control circuit, and p0136 O2 Oxygen circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2. I bought a new oxygen sensor already but I'm not sure exactly which one of the two Oxygen sensors in the car is Bank 1 Sensor 2. I want to have my car "check engine free" so If you know which one it is so I can replace it, please let me know.

Hope this helps some of you that might have a *"dead TT" *before even jumping to other conclusions *CHECK YOUR FUSES FIRST!!!*


----------

